# Locating a Breeder



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

I have does that where bought from someone who got them from a Livestock Auction. I Figured out that the right ear is who the breeder was, but what it the tatt in the Left ear stand for? I plan on calling the person who originally owned doe #1, so I can find out her Linage and see if I can get my hands on some papers for her, once she kids and I can get her hooves trimmed proper I will take decent pics of her, and everyone can tell me what they think of her confirmation.


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

the tattoo should be a letter followed by a number. The letter repsresents the year the goat was born and the number refers to the specific kid number. usually in sequence. Example : Z17...z=2010....17= the 17th kid born in that herd in 2010. If you contact the breed registry they can provide you with all the Information you are looking for, but not paperwork.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> the tattoo should be a letter followed by a number. The letter repsresents the year the goat was born and the number refers to the specific kid number. usually in sequence. Example : Z17...z=2010....17= the 17th kid born in that herd in 2010. If you contact the breed registry they can provide you with all the Information you are looking for, but not paperwork.


 Correct.... :thumb:

Good luck in your paper chase.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------

